# Ocicat kittens have arrived



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Just to say that my 3rd litter of 2008 arrived today - my tawny Ocicat girl
Rio (Vervain Valimai) gave birth to 2 kittens this afternoon at 12.45 and
3.00pm. Dad is my lilac boy from Finland, Teemu (Lumo Tezcatlipoca). Both kittens are girls, and both tawny like mum. I'm very pleased because her previous 2 litters have been singletons, and boys, so she's really excelled herself this time! 100% improvement  Hopefully I will have something to keep at last!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh thats fantastic hunny!!! Congrats to you and mum and good on ya dad aswell  lol xxx

pics are a must when you're ready!!! xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*congratulations.i bet you are over the moon any pictures?*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Thanks - will try to do pics tomorrow


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Thanks - will try to do pics tomorrow


*great! we love to see new babies
by the way.nice website*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your new litter!!

Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great news,welldone to you and rio


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrivals  Twice the fun this time then!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrivals. That's great news!

Lou
X


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

That is fantastic news!!! *Congratulations* - I am so pleased for you


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations on your new additions!  Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Just to say that my 3rd litter of 2008 arrived today - my tawny Ocicat girl
> Rio (Vervain Valimai) gave birth to 2 kittens this afternoon at 12.45 and
> 3.00pm. Dad is my lilac boy from Finland, Teemu (Lumo Tezcatlipoca). Both kittens are girls, and both tawny like mum. I'm very pleased because her previous 2 litters have been singletons, and boys, so she's really excelled herself this time! 100% improvement  Hopefully I will have something to keep at last!


Many congrats, hope mum and kits are doing fine  and what a lovely reasonable time of day to have them too


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

That's great news!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"CONGRATULATIONS" Naomi Hope mam & babies are ok today. Look forward to the pikkies*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Brilliant news we look forward to seeing the pics *


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations  Like everyone else can't wait for the pics!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

OK, here are the first pics of the spotty babies


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I can't see any pics, just red crosses*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ohhhh I can't see pics either Wendy just the red crosses!! Oh pooh!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Oh dear - not sure what happened, I always have trouble sending pics to this board, I have the pics in a Picasa web album, i thought that would be OK?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I put mine into photobucket then upload them*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Picasa is similar to photobucket, does this board only accept pics from photobucket then? (i've never used it)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Not that I know of, i'm sure it accepts any. I use the IMG code, that always works in forums*


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> OK, here are the first pics of the spotty babies...


Hi, kozykatz! The pictures work as links, though. See:

Picasa Web Albums - vervain - Ocikittens Oc...

Picasa Web Albums - vervain - Ocikittens Oc...

Picasa Web Albums - vervain - Ocikittens Oc...

^^ They're very beautiful, by the way! Mum looks stunning, too!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, fab well done you
They are gorgeous kittens Naomi, mam looks very proud of herself*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

trying it this way to see if it works


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sooo sweet! Gorgeous little things!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Yay got to see pics bless them bubbas!!

They are beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

They are beautiful....you must be very proud!

Lou
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww tiny little kitties, gorgeous, you must be proud,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS KK<AND WELCOME TO THE 2 NEW KITTS


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*How are Mam & Babies today KK ?*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

thanks everyone, they are doing fine - last night they'd put on about 15g each and mum has gallons of milk 
Will post more pics next week.



Selk67U2 said:


> *How are Mam & Babies today KK ?*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab news Naomi Look forward to the updates*


----------

